# I must be doing something right!



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

So a couple weeks ago, my daughter comes to me and asks if she could try lambs heart. I told her that I'm not sure where to get one but asked if a beef cow heart would do. She said that would be fine. So this past Saturday, I was able to fill my late season cow elk tag. I was bragging to my friend about my daughter and her broad palette, and her desire to try the lambs heart. That's when it dawned on me that I should just take the elk heart. It'll save a trip to a store and I'm sure she'd be fine with it. So after getting all the quarters, loins, and left over stuff for the grinder, I opened the cavity to extract the heart.
Well two days later, elk heart is what's for dinner. So besides the little grouse heart, I've never cooked heart before. So a quick little search and I came across hushin's videos where he prepares an elk heart. I cleaned the heart and cut it into strips, made my own version of the flower and seasonings with:
Flower
Salt
Coarse black popper
Mortons Seasoning salt
King kooker cajun seasoning

I dipped the strips into some eggs, then the seasoned flower and fried them up. I was pleasantly surprised with how well it tasted and turned out. I'll post some pics once I figure out how to resize them on my phone.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Picture added


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks good! How did your daughter like it. My daughters would not eat heart even if I paid them.-O,-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

elkmule123 said:


> Picture added


Boy, look at the fat on that heart! That one's been living the life.

Looks tasty. Thanks for posting.

.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

That looks fantastic, thanks for sharing!


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

All three of my kids liked it. The Mrs wasn't too keen on it, but she ate one piece.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Sometimes with the Mrs you have to just prepare everything and then after they have eaten it and told you that they like it, then you can tell them what is in it. Especially if they didn't grow up around eating wild game.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

bekins24 said:


> Sometimes with the Mrs you have to just prepare everything and then after they have eaten it and told you that they like it, then you can tell them what is in it. Especially if they didn't grow up around eating wild game.


BINGO!!


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

bekins24 said:


> Sometimes with the Mrs you have to just prepare everything and then after they have eaten it and told you that they like it, then you can tell them what is in it. Especially if they didn't grow up around eating wild game.


:mrgreen: Well in my case, its the opposite. She grew up eating wild game and I didn't. My dad hunted when I was younger but stopped in the early eighty's. He stated that there were to many people on the mountain. I have, however broaden her palette and things she likes to eat. We both like to try new things, types and places to eat.  The awesome part is my kids are willing to try new things as well.


----------

